# Gammon Joint?



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it possible to find a smoked ham joint here? I'm not sure how to explain this to my butcher so any help will be appreciated!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> Is it possible to find a smoked ham joint here? I'm not sure how to explain this to my butcher so any help will be appreciated!




They have some gammon joints in Ikea.

Also in Unionjacs in Tornada (might be a bit far for you though)


----------

